# Sand Changed



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

whats this stuff, jus dead material?tha dark brown stuff did my roots rot?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What are your water parameters and lighting schedule.

what type of lighting are you using?


----------



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

im runn tha cora life power compact with four 65w of tha6700 spec.water is ph 6.8 alk180 hardness120 nitrite 0 ammonia 0 natrate 20,run tha light on a timer for 12hours.jus got a co2 moniter from red sea an its telln me i need some co2 but all of my other plant are grown like crazy tha water sprite is like triple what it was when i got it a month ago along with tha hornwort and ummm riccaia grass, got some hygrophila too its growin roots good but tha leaves are getn lil holes in them,an the cardamine or chinese ivy is growing but tha edges of tha big leaves are turnn brown,also i am runn a marineland bio 400 for 80 gallon in a 55g wit 5 reds 3 lil tets an 2 pleco gues thats about it on tha setup.o tha substrate is 2 20 pound bags of golden sunset from big als and 1 bag of flourite dark on tha bottom.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Try cutting back your light timer for 2 or 3 hours... see if that helps. that or up your CO2 with a DIY yeast and sugar reactor


----------



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

k, i will try that, thanks man.


----------



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

so its seems that shorter hours have got it in check,or the tank has finally matured.


----------

